# Sublimation ink help: Artainium UV+2 & Epson 9800 Profiles



## minos2007 (Apr 21, 2007)

Greetings,

I would really appreciate if someone can answer my question.
I recently bought an Epson 9800 with Artainium UV+2 inks. The problem is
that i cannot get the machine to get to the colors i need. Please see the
attached pictures, one is the an original and then other one is the from my
9800.
http://www.sportdi.com/ftp/ojos.jpg
http://www.sportdi.com/ftp/dogies_01.jpg

The profile i have from Sawgrass leaves colors looking too dark and you
cannot really distinguish the colors; they get lost. Also, per Sawgrass'
recommendation i do not use the "light" colors, only the CMYK in the 8
cartridges.
Has anybody there had good luck with the printer and inks i mentioned?

Regards,

Diego


PS: i do not have many problems with flat colors, the problem begins with
i try to print images or pictures that are ready to be sent to print.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

have you tried test-pressing one? sometimes the color you see printed on the transfer paper is waaaaaaay different than the final outcome on your product! i but some poly yard goods at the fabric store and keep to do test prints on - it's saved a lot of headaches!

oh! i just realized you said you were using sawgrass profiles for the ink......get some for the artainium! i've used artainium inks for close to 5 yrs with their profiles and get beautiful results! but......the very first time i printed something and compared it to the original my heart sank....until i got brave and pressed it!  then the colors were gorgeous! 

do check on the proper profiles for your ink tho - and invest a couple of dollars in some poly fabric to use for testing!


----------



## minos2007 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi there pal, thank you very much for the prompt response.
Yesterday i changed one of the options of Wasatch. As i said before i do
not use the "light" colors and yet i had the following configuration in
print mode: "LC, LM, LK, LLK". I made the change to CMYK and now the
colors are great with the Sawgrass profile for Artainium ink.
Thank you again for your great answer, it was very helpful, now I´m testing with diferent pressures, and the thing only gets better and better.

http://www.sportdi.com/ftp/girl_friend.jpg
http://www.sportdi.com/ftp/green_ocean.jpg

lookout those colors, I really like it (now)
Diego


----------

